

HybridCluster Allows Hosters to Differentiate - lewq
http://www.hybridcluster.com/blog/hybridcluster-allows-hosters-to-differentiate-sell-new-services-drive-up-margins/

======
Terretta
Was going to comment that the title here felt misleading since article read
like straight up PR, but someone's changed the title.

~~~
lewq
Sorry about that, the title came from the news source that published my
interview. I picked the quote from the article for the HN title because I
thought it was much more interesting ;-)

------
runako
Can you talk more about your stack? Are you running ZFS on Linux? If so,
what's your experience with that combination?

~~~
lewq
Hey! We're actually running ZFS on FreeBSD: the HybridCluster stack is built
on FreeBSD jails. We're looking closely at ZFS on Linux though - when we
started work on our HA stack ZoL wasn't nearly ready, but now it's looking
promising - so we're going to be working with Brian Behlendorf on that.
If/when we do a Linux port of HybridCluster, we'll be looking at using Docker
for the container part, so HybridCluster could be stateful HA Docker with live
migration before too long ;-)

In other news, we're gonna be hosting open-zfs.org on behalf of Brian,
Delphix, Joyent and all the other community contributors. Keep an eye out for
that, we'll be announcing it on HN as soon as it's ready.

------
lewq
Love to answer any questions ;) HC is ZFS + Twisted = Awesome

